# Averia extraña en etapa EPX3000 BEHRINGER



## MAGNETRON27 (Nov 17, 2013)

Pues dicha etapa se calienta brutalmente el canal izquierdo estando en vacio,me consume unos 2 amperios en general sin meter audio,comienza a calentar hasta que salta la proteccion y corta la alimentacion de la fuente.Metiendole audio no hay distorsion,y midiendo las salidas no me da voltaje,aparentemente todo bien.He comprobado uno por uno trans finales,drivers y mosfet,y nada,todo bien,medi voltaje de alimentacion por si la etapa se quedo en el estado alto de alimentacion,y nada,todo correcto,medi voltaje de los zener de los opamp,todo bien.Me esta volviendo loco,el unico detaye e que el bias no hace apenas nada,no afecta nada el preset cuando lo giro. ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2013)

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Me esta volviendo loco,el unico detaye e que el bias no hace apenas nada,no afecta nada el preset cuando lo giro. ...


Pues ese es el problema. Tendrás que revisar si hay algun problema con el multiplicador Vbe o si el preset de ajuste se ha desconectado o algo por el estilo...


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 18, 2013)

sip, me paso con una crest audio, era el mismo control el defectuoso,


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Nov 22, 2013)

El preset esta bien,lo he cambiado y nada


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Nov 23, 2013)

Aqui teneis la etapa original,es la MACKIE FRS 2800, jajaja,

https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sour...nhNwvpG1iID0uGobg&sig2=YnwNR2l5VmaosD_8ZwA8Vg


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2013)

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> El preset esta bien,lo he cambiado y nada



Y ¿ Lo ajustaste ?


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Nov 23, 2013)

Si que lo ajuste,y no hace nada,tanto es que lo desolde y puse uno nuevo por las dudas,y nada amigo.Aqui dejo fotos del interior de la mackie,es lo mismo que la epx,el mismo circuito.

https://www.google.es/url?sa=i&rct=...6Qd_EslV4D29OAE7X_XfakcQ&ust=1385338809902673

Y esta es la foto del interior de la Behringer EPX 3000:

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=wU-RUv3oKIGX1AXd1YCICw&ved=0CDkQ9QEwAg


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 24, 2013)

Con lo único que te podría colaborar es con el manual de servicio, como dicen los compañeros si se te calienta en vacío, debe haber algún problema con la corriente de reposo, o tendrás algún corto después de la salida, una vez a un amigo le pasó un caso con un Yorville NX750 que todo media bien pero el ampli se calentaba y sonaba ronco, y era la bobina de salida que se había raspado el esmalte y estaba haciendo corto con una pista de tierra en el pcb.

Cordial saludo


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Nov 24, 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta,el manual de servicio ya le tengo,tengo hasta el de la original de Mackie,que es mas claro y completo,el de behringer me vale para saber situar los componentes a soldar.


----------



## juliangp (Nov 24, 2013)

Que es lo que sensa la temperatura?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 24, 2013)

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta,el manual de servicio ya le tengo,tengo hasta el de la original de Mackie,que es mas claro y completo,el de behringer me vale para saber situar los componentes a soldar.



Regalanos el de la Mackie , si no es molestia


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Nov 24, 2013)

El canal que se calienta le he retirado todos los trans finales,y bueno,el problema persiste,se calientan los drivers,pero almenos ahora ya no salta la proteccion al tener tanto disipador,jeje.
El sensor de temperatura es un LM19,pero ese no es el problema,el canal se calienta hasta que quema al tacto el disipador,si no fuera por el sensor se quemaria.

Pues a ver como subo el pdf,por que yo estoy desde un telefono mobil,y no se por que no carga la subida de archivos aqui en foros.El circuito de la MACKIE FRS 2800 es exactamente igual al de la EPX 3000,vamos,un plagio en toda regla,solo cambia el que behringer usa los opamp njm4580 y mackie los LM833.



http://elektrotanya.com/mackie_frs-2800_parts_sch.rar/download.html

Este es el archivo,viene comprimido,es completito completito,jeje


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 24, 2013)

De ahí descargué el del Beringher, muchas gracias amigo....


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Nov 24, 2013)

Pues dicha etapa epx,es un plagio de mackie y qsc,circuiteria de mackie y gabinete de qsc,la verdad no se matan mucho en sus diseños,jajaja
Asi que el que tenga una etapa behringer como la mia,en realidad tiene en sus manos una mackie en toda regla con apariencia de QSC.



Y esto para que luego salgan detractores de behringer,cuando hablan mal de sus etapas,estan hablando mal de marcas de renombre como Mackie y qsc.Ya que su circuiteria es exacta,solo cambian los opamp por los 4580 que tan poquito me gustan.
Bueno,ya no se me ocurre mas donde mirar en el circuito de mi etapa,voy a cambiar todos los semiconductores que corresponden al bias.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 24, 2013)

Analizando el manual de servicio que tan gentilmente nos brindaste, corrijo lo dicho, y si leí tu comentario, de hecho por eso te  mencioné el problema del bias y lo de la crest audio, pero hacía ya tiempo y no me acordaba, pero si hay un detalle cuando hablas del consumo de 2A en general, donde mediste esa corriente?.


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ya mencione al principio del post que eso tambien lo revise,la alimentacion no se ha quedado en el estado alto,de ahi que el titulo sea AVERIA EXTRAÑA EN ETAPA EP 3000,de todas formas gracias por recordarmelo.
Y a futuros integrantes del foro,por favor,leer,es algo que los moderadores recalcan muchas veces,confieso que yo aveces tambien peco de vagancia a la hora de leer los post.

Pero de todas formas gracias por mencionarlo,podria haberlo pasado por alto.
Bien,los voltajes son todos correctos,los trans finales,drivers,y demas no tienen fugas,los mosfet tambien estan bien,tanto es que cambie de un canal a otro todos los semiconductores que manejan cierta potencia y la averia no se traslado.


----------



## juliangp (Nov 25, 2013)

Los diodos como estan?


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Nov 25, 2013)

Los diodos estan bien,los 2 amperios es del consumo general de la etapa,en realidad era mucho mas,pero bueno,la etapa en reposo consumia estando bien 150mA,asi que hay una diferencia bien apreciable,aparte de que despues de conectarla al amperimetro lo sustituyo por una lampara en serie,y esta se ilumina casi al maximo.


----------



## emma22390 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mi simple pregunta:

Por que no haces mediciones de tensión en los transistores?? Por ejemplo..
Si tenes 2 canales,los 2 canales son exactamente iguales.. 

Primero hace mediciones de resistencia,o en la escala de diodos,toma como referencia el canal que funciona bien,y compara mediciones en ambos canales..para ver donde encontrás una diferencia (por ejemplo une resistencia sobrevalorada o un transistor en corto o fuga)

Luego podes sacar los transistores de salida y hacer mediciones de tensión en la base de los transistores,o TODOS los transistores del canal que funciona bien,anotalos,hace una tabla y compara con el canal que funciona mal..

Vas a encontrar una gran diferencia en XXXX etapa del amplificador y ahí te darás cuenta donde esta el problema,medí componentes,medí hfe de los transistores y demás..

Creo que hay que tener un método de trabajo.. 
De esta forma descartas etapas del circuito y el trabajo en cierta parte se hace mas fácil..

Saludos..


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Nov 25, 2013)

Ya mencione antes que todos los semiconductores grandes,medianos y pequeños estan revisados,voltajes tambien,solo me falta el area smd,que es un verdadero palo



Me pregunto por que no se leen las publicaciones anteriores...y otra vez gracias,quiza la culpa es mia por que no he explicado todo lo que hice.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 25, 2013)

No es eso, como tu dices a veces en nuestro loco afan de ayudar, sacamos los procedimientos que tenemos preconfigurados en nuestro disco duro (cerebro) y a veces leemos rápidamente y no analizamos algunos datos que claramente están escritos (si te contara,... por ahí tengo unos consejos posteados que dan pena, pero los dejo para reconocer mis horrores de lectura).

volviendo al tema. lo de mi pregunta de donde habías medido los dos amperios, era simplemente que a veces haciendo un recorrido de los componentes en los que el consumo se dispara, hablo de los drivers, las bases de algunos transistores.
he encontrado errores en las pistas del impreso, que muchas veces una pista del impreso aislada genera las extrañas averías. (en algunas consolas Behringer, he incluso en mi propia consola Mackie VLZ24.4) ya sea soldaduras defectusas o lo de siempre, casi imperceptibles pistas aisladas.
cuando los componentes de manera individual estan bien, casi siempre busco con lupa en mano y medidor de continuidad es casi seguro que puede ser un error en el impreso, como te digo ya me ha pasado.


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Nov 25, 2013)

Eso si me ha ayudado,mire las pistas,pero por alto,me falta pillar la lupa y revisar las pistas de los smd y alguna mas,creo que ahi puede estar el fayo.
De todas formas no mencione como se averio la etapa,un dia estaba todo el equipo encendido,y la red electrica no hacia mas que dar bajones,y claro,estas etapas con fuente electronica enseguida se protejen,pues la etapa no hacia mas que reiniciarse al detectar los bajones de tension,la apague,y cuando volvi a encenderla horas despues,empezo a calentar brutalmente en cuestion de minutos.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 25, 2013)

Ahí hay otro cosa, hace varios  meses me trajeron una Mackie 2800 que tenían en una iglesia, un canal funcionaba perfecto, el otro no tan bien, el hecho fue que si en una tormenta eléctrica, la planta empezó con el problema, la revison general que le hice no le ví nada, pero como estaba comprada recientemente, aun tenía garantía. la llevaron y dijeron que la habían arreglado, pero en septiembre fui a la iglesia y no la ví, pregunté por ella y me dijeron que su fuente se había quemado luego de una tormenta. y no quisieron arreglarla.

personalmente no soy muy amante de las potencias con fuente de ese tipo precisamente por el problema de la energía por donde vivo, este tipo de fuente si lo tengo en los mixer. en potencia solo uso con fuentes de transformador toroidal o tradicional, me parece que se comportan un poco mejor, el problema es el peso, tengo una potencia de 50Kg solo es de 4500W, comparado con los 15 kilogramos de una con fuente electrónica. 
a veces que me dicen que trabajo con sonido les corrijo y les digo que trabajo de bulteador(burro de carga), pero que le vamos a hacer. por algo es que aún se siguen fabricando con esos grandes transformadores, eso no es gratis.
Ya le he cambiado la fuente suichada por fuentes de transformador a seis PMH660M de Behringer y han quedado buenísimas. (pues la fuente original se protege constantemente por cualquier bajon de energía, hasta por la caída de un micrófono, etc).Obviamente ese no es tu problema. (además si lo fuera el chasis no permitiría colocar un transformador toroidal que diera la potencia de tu amplificador)

no es el caso de la epx3000, aunque pregunté en SuperAudio en Colombia que son los distribuidores de Behringer sobre el daño de tu amplificador, y me dijeron que el daño normal de la EPX3000 y la 2800 Mackie son las fuentes, y que nunca les había pasado eso del recalentamiento. mejor sigamos con las pistas.
perdon por extenderme tanto


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Nov 25, 2013)

No,si ya se que no es la fuente,pero pienso que quiza el echo de cortarle la alimentacion tantas veces a la placa amplificadora pudo hacer que algo se averiara en ese canal,porque en el otro se desajusto el bias tambien,pero solo tuve que cambiar un condensador y ajustar el preset un poquito


----------



## emma22390 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nasaserna me gusta mucho tu comentario de la modificación de la Behringer PMH660M.
Yo también hice la misma modificación en una Behringer PMH1000, porque los IC y los MOSFET no se conseguían..
Por suerte quedo mejor que de fabrica,con unos graves mas profundos que con la fuente SMPS..

Me ha pasado exactamente el mismo problema en amplificadores de automóviles,en ese caso eran los propios transistores de salida y algún que otro transistor con pequeña fuga,en ninguno de los casos lo delataba el tester o multimetro..

Cuando haces las mediciones,que tensión obtenés en la base de los transistores de potencia en ambos canales??

Que tensión obtenés en los transistores Driver de ambos canales??

Podrías hacer una lista con las tensiones y compartirla??

Y con respecto a leer el Post,lo leí completo,pero no vi en ninguna parte una medición de tensión..

Saludos Colegas..


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Nov 26, 2013)

65 voltios en ambos canales,cada vez estoy mas convencido que la faya esta en algun smd,pero no puedo desoldarlos para comprobar,porque no tengo aqui repuestos,ya que al desoldarlos es probable que dañe alguno,asi que los voy a pedir,no son caros,y tampoco son tantos.



Seguramente hay fugas en alguno,y el tester no lo detectara.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 26, 2013)

Gastarte un ratico en medir voltajes, comparandolos con el canal bueno sobre todod en los mas difíciles de cambiar. sobre todo en los integrados, comparando punto a pùnto, algúna diferencia debe marcar


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Nov 26, 2013)

Bueno,voy a medir los voltajes de alimentacion de la parte smd,y les comento.


----------



## emma22390 (Nov 26, 2013)

Medir los transistores SMD es un poco difícil..pero no imposible..
Eso si,se debe hacer con sumo cuidado y con extrema precisión..

Por ejemplo colocamos estaño en los 2 pines de un lado,calentamos rápido los 2,levantamos con una pinza chiquita,y nos queda listo para medir.. 

Saludos Colegas..


----------



## mauro tech (Abr 16, 2014)

Si aun te es de ayuda y como guía para otros, el problema lo genera el integrado LM833 en un 80 % de los casos también se pudieron haber dañado T23 y 24, en algunos casos miden bien y no presentan fugas pero su funcionamiento eléctrico es errático, también se debe verificar que el mosfet t25 este bien. soy el jefe de técnicos de super audio Colombia, lo cual pude leer te dieron una respuesta de fuente lo cual no tiene nada que ver en este caso y te pido disculpas, nuestra empresa y en especial nuestra área se esta esforzando en poder ofrecer el mejor soporte técnico a todos los técnicos y clientes de nuestras marcas, es y sera un trabajo arduo ya que la cantidad de modelos, tipos y tecnologías son muy amplios pero buscamos ser mejores día a día.


----------

